# Cockatiel advice Scotland



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

First time venturing into this part of the forum! I am asking advice for a friend, I don't actually keep any birds myself.

So my friend is wanting to buy a cockatiel and asked me where the best place to get one in Edinburgh or South Scotland is. They are not after anything too showy, just a pet but they weren't sure if buying from a pet shop was the most ethical thing to do. They are also wanting it from a chick or very young age to get the best bonding time from it. What is the youngest you'd reccomend a young bird goes to a new home? Where should I tell them to look? Is it best to go to breeders rather than a pet shop and how do you spot a good breeder?


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

I use to bread Cockatiel and found that when i started looking around my area there was lots of privet breeders in the area that where very helpful and had birds for sale. look in cadge and aver bird weekly paper i think you will have no need to go to a pet shop for a cockatiel.P/S sum people are allergic to the dust that comes of the feathers of the bird


----------



## Autaven (Dec 10, 2011)

Bird wise I would say the best thing to do is contact the people advertising and visit their homes and see the type of living arrangements. I'm unsure about cockatiels but with my Parrotlet I found the name of a breeder in Scotland off of a UK parrot forum and it went from there. 
Usually there are lots advertised online and also lots on the SSPCA website. I'm sure they could find handtamed ones around but no doubt have to pay a good price. Good luck!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Where ever you get it from pay the extra and get a hand reared one and make things easy for yourself


----------

